# Drooling?



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 15, 2011)

So I picked up Kodo this morning to say good morning I he was salivating heavily. A big glob of tegu spit dripped out of his mouth and it was kinda gross. I wiped him off, but it seems to have stopped. Other than the drooling, he isn't acting out of character. Is this normal or am I worrying too much?


----------



## tora (Aug 15, 2011)

Does it look like he vomited anywhere? Or did you maybe put too much pressure on his belly? When mine eat too much and I go to pick them up to go back into their enclosures if I'm not careful or if they squirm they throw up. If it's only a little bit and not full fledged vomiting, it's just mucous that comes out.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 15, 2011)

if possible check his teeth and gums make sure nothing is stuck anywhere, (bone, substrate, etc.). Any pawing at his face or swelling?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 15, 2011)

No, there was no vomit or anything that looked like it had once been food. He hasn't pawed his face the entire time I've had him and nothing is swollen. He was out with me all day, riding in the car, going with me to my therapy, refusing to share McDonald's with me, and visiting the pet store to buy more food. We had no issues of any kind, aside from him turning up his nose at a delicious McNugget. Kodo just ate half a bag of silversides. I think maybe I grabbed him too hard/fast when I picked him up; I will be more gentle in the future. Thank you for your help, Tora and Piercedcub. I appreciate it.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 15, 2011)

You just made me super hungry with Mcnuggets! No Mcy D's on this island ;o(


----------

